# Microsofft Windows App Store Spiele teilen (Vergleich Steam Family Share)



## 0-8-15 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt es die Möglichkeit im Store die Spiele innerhalb einer Familie zu teilen?
Bei Steam ist es gut gemacht, d.h. man kann, sofern das Mitglied offline, dessen Spiele spielen. Geht sowas bei Microsoft auch?


----------

